# Test Cyp 400mg results



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

Result form Z labs test cyp, running 400mg a week for 10 weeks. Went for a lean bulk.

The first set of photos were taken before cyle, about one month after a 3 month break where my diet went to ****. Latest photos are end of cycle before pct.

starting weight was 209lb and went up to 229lb with a change in bodyfat. I dont know what it was when i started but it was high.

Dont be too harsh on the critism, i know my posing is for ****


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you sqweez one out mate on the rear bi shot,bit of a damp

patch there lol,nice gains tho.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Haha I thought my pants were bad in my avi but your sweaty ar$e crack in blue Y's takes the win!

Nice gains though mate, easy to see where its made an improvement.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Did you sqweez one out mate on the rear bi shot,bit of a damp
> 
> patch there lol,nice gains tho.


cheers just came back form the gym



Ginger Ben said:


> Haha I thought my pants were bad in my avi but your sweaty ar$e crack in blue Y's takes the win!
> 
> Nice gains though mate, easy to see where its made an improvement.


They my special squating y fronts. Have worn them since i first started training and squatted in boxer shorts and crushed my nuts. Never again.


----------



## cheznyboi (Apr 13, 2011)

When did u start seing any change?i am running the same right now,on the 4th week and have no change hoping it kicks in soon plz help!!!


----------

